# Accidental Encounter, Worried..



## Hataru (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi there,
Need some advice on my two â€œhormonal-rebelliousâ€ ratties Binkey and Fiveal.. Last night, I was cleaning my R-699 which houses my girls and placed Binkey (Young female â€“ not spayed) into her ball to run around in, as the other girls like to â€œattack the killer spongeâ€ while I spot cleaned their cage, and care more about the cleaning than leaving the cage to explore.
Due to poor planning I had taken the hammocks out of the boyâ€™s cage to throw them in the wash with the other hammocks not closing the Male cage door behind me..
I turned around and heard Binkey squeaking and saw her ball had opened. Fiveal had left his cage and was with Binkey not doing anything at the moment I found them.. Was I too late? 8O Do you think they had mated?? I would feel horrible if Binkey has babies due to my lack of attention to detail!  
Does anyone know the signs of rats after mating with each other? Do you think Binkeyâ€™s squeaks are due to fear or was it them mating? Does it take just one encounter to get pregnant? Iâ€™ve been waiting to do introductions until after the Boyâ€™s finish their Neuter on Friday and their stitches are removed.
Any advice would be wonderful.. Thank you.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

Lol, yes it only takes one time - just like with people. That's how mating works 

I don't know how you would tell until her belly starts to grow and I think that actually happens pretty quickly.

You can take her to the vet and do a spay, and that would solve the problem. If you're comfortable with that. If you think you could find them good homes, and she is pregnant, little rat babies are fun  

How young is she? Pregnancy can be really hard on young rats.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

wet bottom & maybe just maybe you would find the semen plug that would fall from her

funny thing with rats is that some have managed to bred through the bars of the cage within a blink of the eye & reputable breeders have spoken about leaving a pair together for a few months for a planned breeding & nothing ever hapening

all I can say is mark the calender, count forward 21 to 23 days & get back to us about her appearance in 15 days

if you have a gram scale weigh here daily to see if it goes up


----------



## Hataru (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you for all the advice! I will mark the calander and see what turns about. I feel so strongly for my ratties that I think if Binkey has babies (Under 16 hopefully) I will keep every single one of them and get them fixed! Wow- She could very well have 12-18 pups.. (Holding Breath)..
I'll let you know how everything fairs out!
-Thank you again! :wink:


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh, and you said you'd be doing intros after the neuter - you need to wait three weeks after!

Good luck.


----------

